# Look what I've got!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ever since I became a member of this forum Miniwax wipe-on Poly seems to have been the choice of many members and today I found a shop close to home here in Western Australia that now stocks it!

I'm looking forward to my next turning. As a matter of interest, what does a 32Fl Oz (1QT) cost in the US, I paid $A29.98.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry,
I found one place where it is $15.79 US for a quart.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I got it from Home Depot for $15.95 + $2.02 tax = $17.57 Canadian.
It's thinner than the regular stuff so needs more coats but it polishes beautifully.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Harry,

Easy enough to mix your own and save money. I forget the equasion, but just varnish and mineral spirits IIRC. I can get the exact formula for you if you want it, just let me know.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the offer bob but I'm far too lazy to mix my own plus I have to do my share to keep our economy going even at double YOUR price!


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

50/50 mix poly and mineral spirits is pretty close. You can adjust this up and down obviously. Get really fancy and to a ratio of 1:1:1 poly, mineral spirits and BLO.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

You have described the original "Danish Oil".

Jerry


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Yep. 

That is why I have a hard time paying for stuff like that. 

Experimenting with milk paint formulas. Got into a discussion with somebody after the last KCWG (Kansas City Woodworkers Guild) that absolutely insisted that the General Finishes stuff in the can is milk paint (it isn't, it is latex based, read the freakin' label) and that milk paint is too hard to make from scratch. Complete BS on their part but they just couldn't understand that milk + lime(slaked) + pigment == paint. (Ok, a little more to it if you want some body to the paint, add chalk). 

Heck, you can make a small batch with skim milk and lemon juice if you have an extra 24 hours to let the milk curdle.

Now, if I could just get a bucket of cow's blood, I could make them some barn paint...

(Sorry for the hijack Harry).


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Be my guest Rob but as I have said, not only am I too lazy to start mixing my own, if a branded product fails to perform the makers will soon know about it!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry this one's for you!!! (Sorry but it wasn't 29.98 about half that.)




harrysin said:


> Ever since I became a member of this forum Miniwax wipe-on Poly seems to have been the choice of many members and today I found a shop close to home here in Western Australia that now stocks it!
> 
> I'm looking forward to my next turning. As a matter of interest, what does a 32Fl Oz (1QT) cost in the US, I paid $A29.98.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Snap, so long as it performs Jerry I'll consider it value for money. It would be remiss of me if I didn't mention the nice looking project on your bench, how about a shot or two showing HOW you made those nice mitres.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Snap, so long as it performs Jerry I'll consider it value for money. It would be remiss of me if I didn't mention the nice looking project on your bench, how about a shot or two showing HOW you made those nice mitres.


I haven't meant to seem to ignore your question, but I was confused by it because I just did them on the DeWalt miter saw. But then I realized I had done two things that made for a good fit both at the corners and to the center plywood. I started with a piece of scrap wood long enough to go around the plywood and at first I was just going to butt it to the plywood and at the corners. What I ended up doing is a shallow rabbet joint the depth of my saw blade. This was if it were not a perfect fit, it would not show. next I cut the 45's easing my way to as close to a perfect fit as possible and then just adjusting everything to give the impression that I might know what I was doing!!

I will be making a few more of these panels to hang things on instead of the wall. Things like a fire extinguisher, a place for safety glasses and ear protection. (I do use both all the time). What I will do is show pics how I did that if you would like, just let me know. One frustration I have is tight miter joints, or any joint for that matter. For myself the joint must look like a hair line and no more. I know it can be done because I have seen the work, yours included, done by members of this forum and that is what I aspire to. You masters challenge me to do better that I think I can and that's what makes this forum and hobby satisfing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes please Jerry,do let us see your method for making mitres.


----------

